# HR 24 vs. HR 23



## Chris24 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have the HR23-700 model.What the difference between the HR23 and HR24 models?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

HR23 has internal wide-band tuners and does not need bbc's when connected to a non-SWiM installation

HR24 lacks wide-band tuners and needs bbc's when connected to a non-SWiM installation. The HR24 also has internal DECA support for MRV.

The HR24 is also faster.

There is also a comparison posted early in the first look thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172657


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The HR24 is going to be faster than the HR23. The HR23 also has wide band tuners installed so it does not need BBC's (like the HR24) if it is connected on a legacy system. If you have a SWiM installation, it is a moot point as neither then need BBC's. The HR24 also has a DECA built into it so an external DECA is not needed if you use DirecTV's Whole Home DVR service.

- Merg

*Edit: Dang it say-what! *

*Edit 2: But I did beat VOS! HA HA!*


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Chris24 said:


> I have the HR23-700 model.What the difference between the HR23 and HR24 models?


The HR23 has wideband tuners, which aren't needed/used with SWiM setups.
The HR24 is FASTER and has internal DECA, plus a different package/case & some other slight changes.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

And the HR24 looks much nicer than the earlier HR2x models, especially without the annoying/bright/spinning center blue ring!


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

The channel number entry bug seems to have been fixed with the HR24. What a relief!


----------



## ThunderJam (May 24, 2010)

New to these forums... had to upgrade to HD, as my SD tv broke down. Got a free hr 23 receiver from Directv. With my Samsung un55c6500, I see little repeating freezes/slowdowns every now and then with the picture and sound (not sure if it is the auto motion plus tv feature).

So my question is... is there any difference in the video/sound processing between the hr23, and hr24 units (and if so will this fix my problem?). Do they use the same exact chip? Is the video/sound any better in a hr24?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's not the same chip, but there's not a real difference in processing.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

johnp37 said:


> The channel number entry bug seems to have been fixed with the HR24. What a relief!


That is what I am looking forward to when I get mine this week


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

say-what said:


> HR23 has internal wide-band tuners and does not need bbc's when connected to a non-SWiM installation
> 
> HR24 lacks wide-band tuners and needs bbc's when connected to a non-SWiM installation. The HR24 also has internal DECA support for MRV.
> 
> *The HR24 is also faster. *There is also a comparison posted early in the first look thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172657


 Looks like you buried the lead. Speed is really the only significant difference for the general user experience; other than that it does what the other do, and the others do what it does.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There's also the automatic remote programming...


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

Does the HR24 still need an Ethernet connection to get access to On Demand?


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

sshams95 said:


> Does the HR24 still need an Ethernet connection to get access to On Demand?


If you're using DECA and have a DECA bridge connected to your internet enabled network, no. The HR24 will access the home network and internet via COAX to the DECA Network Bridge.

If you're not using a DECA setup, then yes.

Either way, it needs access to your home network and internet for On Demand.


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

say-what said:


> If you're using DECA and have a DECA bridge connected to your internet enabled network, no. The HR24 will access the home network and internet via COAX to the DECA Network Bridge.
> 
> If you're not using a DECA setup, then yes.
> 
> Either way, it needs access to your home network and internet for On Demand.


ok, thanks!


----------

